# Sex after Colonoscopy



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

My wife is scheduled to have her 1st routine colonoscopy 2 days before our Anniversary. Will she be able to have vaginal sex that soon after? (doctor has not given her any instructions of the do's and don'ts yet and here it is a Friday night her curiosity has gotten the best of us)


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BRT said:


> My wife is scheduled to have her 1st routine colonoscopy 2 days before our Anniversary. Will she be able to have vaginal sex that soon after? (doctor has not given her any instructions of the do's and don'ts yet and here it is a Friday night her curiosity has gotten the best of us)


I don't see why you couldn't wait 4-6 weeks out of respect like a pregnancy. Get BJ's instead if she is up to it.


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

she is the one who is more concerned,not me.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

She might be a bit gassy. But she should be physically fine.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

well...last i checked...they were two different holes 

why the heck not?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In the event that polyps are found and removed, it takes a few days to biopsy them and she may be concerned about findings etc. Don't simply assume that it's like having a root canal. 

When I had mine it took a day or two for the meds to wear off - but I slept really well. Simply postpone the festivities by a week and you'll be fine.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

If she tolerates sedation well, without nausia she will be feeling fine that night. Tad gassy for a few hours but that passes quickly, pun intended!

If it's routine and everything is peachy in there, she will be fine the next day and ready for whatever.

The worst part is the horrible prep you have to drink! That stuff is AWEFUL!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

that prep stuff screwed up my digestive system for 3 days. The actual colonoscopy was no big deal


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had a few. I think she'll be full ready in 2 days.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> that prep stuff screwed up my digestive system for 3 days. The actual colonoscopy was no big deal


Have you had other procedures under sedation? Once that prep stuff leaves the body, it's over. I'm thinking your reaction might have been the sedation. My sister is sick for days after sedation.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe some anal! LOL

couldn't resist.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Unless they remove polyps she should be fine within hours


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

I am happy to report she did great! The doc did remove a couple of polyps, but did really good through it all.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to hear it! Glad for the update.


----------

